# WANTED German Shorthair



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

I am looking for a German Shorthair Pointer. I currently have a 6 year old weimaraner. I think I am ready for another dog. I am looking for a great reputable breeder/trainer. I want to get a dog from a line that is exceptional in water finding ducks. If anyone has any recomendations please pm me. Thank you!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Do a search for NAVHDA breeders of GSPs. If you find a reputable one, they should be a bit more versatile between upland game and waterfowl.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.vomgansehimmel.com/

Great dogs, great people


----------



## wolffhunter78 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a litter of GWP right now, will be ready to go end of aug. Own both parents, they make me proud to own them every time out. Drop me a note if your interested.
Jason


----------

